# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Gjykata e Lartë: Akuzat për korrupsion, Ilir Meta i pafajshëm, nuk ka prova

## drague

Prifti: Policia e përfshirë në kontrabandën e naftës
Ish ministri i METE-s, Dritan Prifti ka hedhur akuza ndaj kryetarit të LSI-së, Ilir Meta, i cili e shkrkoi nga posti i ministrit, por ai nuk ka kursyer akuzat as për policinë e doganat si dhe individë të lidhur me shtetin e qeverinë. 

Rrëfimin në Top Story, Prifti e nisi nga momenti i mbledhjes së kryesisë së LSI-së ku ai nuk u ndodh për shkak të vdekjes së gjyshes së tij. Ka vdekur në krahët e mi por unë arrita ta takoja të gjallë. Pasi ndodhi kjo u dërgova një sms 4-5 miqve të mi, mes të cilëve edhe zotit Meta dhe pas 2 minutash marr një sms ku ai më lajmëron se të nesërmen ishte mbledhja e kryesisë për ndryshimet në kabinet. Nuk kishim folur asnjëherë më parë për largimin tim. Ai kërkoi që deri të nesërmen të bisedonim. Une i kërkova ta shtynim mbledhjen për pasdite por nuk mundesha të mos i jepja gjyshes lamtumirën e fundit. Nuk më erdhi mirë sepse ishte një veprim brenda familjes, tepër imoral ku nuk ishte guximi as për ta diskutuar dhe as për të dhënë arsyet, shprehet Prifti.

Sipas tij, arsyeja e dhënë nga Meta për tu marrë më shumë me punët e partisë, nuk ka vend, pasi METE është një ministri shumë më e ngarkuar me punë se Ministria e Jashtme. Unë në detyrën si ministër minimalisht kaloja 1000-1500 faqe dokumenta në ditë, përvec angazhimeve mediatike, me takime dhe axhendën e ngjeshur. Motivi për të qënë pranë partisë mbase është i drejtë por i pamundur, shtoi Prifti.

Në vijim ai tha se kohët e fundit, mes tij dhe Metës ka pasur disa fërkime, ku la të kuptohej se kreu i partisë i ka kërkuar favorizime që shkelnin ligjin. Mes meje dhe Metës ka pasur një lidhje që herë ka qenë e mirë dhe herë problematike. Kemi pasur përplasje të lehta dhe të forta dhe sigurisht që disa nga këto kanë qënë dhe në periudhat e fundit. Ai është një lloj politikani që bashkëpunëtorët ka qejf ti ketë servilë ose ushtarë dhe nuk i vlerëson njerëzit e aftë që ka përballë. Në këtë kuptim unë kam pasur një marrëdhënie problematike sepse jo të gjitha porositë dhe kërkesat e tij mund të zbatoheshin duke pasur parasysh ligjin. Mbi të gjitha për mua në këtë detyrë ka qenë ligji sepse një politikani në këtë nivel i kontrollohet cdo firmë. Pavarësisht predispozitës time për të ndihmuar ata që e meritonin ndihmën, në disa raste është e pamundur që ta realizosh. Ka pasur qejfmbetje për shkak të realizimit të porosive apo të kërkesave të caktuara, vijon ish ministri Prifti.

Ai i ashpërsoi tonet ndaj kryetarit të LSI-së, duke thënë se fuqia e tij po bie cdo vit për shkak të qëndrimeve që mban ndaj atyre që drejton. Meta, nga viti 2001 dhe sot është reduktuar në një njeri shumë të vogël dhe e gjithë kjo ka ndodhur për shkak të personalitetit të tij, pasi nuk dëshiron të ketë partnerë por njerëz që urdhëron. Ka një problem marrëdhëniesh njerëzore me miqtë me bashkepunëtorët, me njerëzit brenda partisë dhe qeverisë, pohoi Prifti.

Ish ministri i METE-s hodhi akuza të hapura edhe ndaj drejtuesve të institucioneve, duke dhënë emra konkretë. Lidhur me arrestimin e ish këshilltarit të tij Belegu, ai akuzoi politikën, duke theksuar se fragmente të caktuara i kanë bërë presion me këtë gjest.

Rasti i arrestimit të Beleguit është një rast i presionit tipik nga fraksione të ndryshme. Ai u arrestua për një aktivitet të tijin privat të vitit 2005. Unë kam bindje të plotë që goditja e tij ishte një paralajmërim për mua nga segmente të caktuara të qeverisë dhe të shtetit. Ai u arrestua padrejtësisht për një cështje të vjetër që prokuroria me turp, pas një muaji e mbylli dhe e deklaroi atë të pafajshëm. Nga analiza ime kam evidentuar një person në këtë mes që quhet Agron Kuniqi, që sot është nendrejtor i përgjithshëm i Policisë së Shtetit. Unë në momente të caktuara kam informuar edhe kryeministrin për kontrabandën e naftës, në të cilën janë përfshire edhe policia e doganat. Bëheshin dokumenta eksporti false dhe ajo shitej ne tregun shqiptar. Kryeministri i ka dhënë porosi ministrit të Financave por edhe sot nuk ka asnjë rezultat, deklaroi Dritan Prifti.

----------


## drague

djal trim(budalla)  Dritani

ja nxorri bojen disave.dinamiti i rradhes.

----------


## mia@

Po c'djal trim drague! Ka dale ne mode tani ne Shqiperi. Rashe une ne grope ti marr dhe te tjeret me vete.  :ngerdheshje:  Pse nuk i beri keto akuza kur kishte postin?

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Po c'djal trim drague! Ka dale ne mode tani ne Shqiperi. Rashe une ne grope ti marr dhe te tjeret me vete.  Pse nuk i beri keto akuza kur kishte postin?


eeeee ....  keshtu e kane keto pune .... nuk arriti te justifikonte 1.8 mln euro .... nuk jane pak ....  dhe normal pastaj qe te tjeret jane hajdutat e vertete ....  :shkelje syri:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Sa politikan i zgjuar!.....Policia e perfshire ne kontrabanden e naftes...
Lajm sensacjonal;asnjerit nuk i shkonte mendja qe te perfshihej dhe policia ne kontrabanden e naftes....
Mire te pakten qe eshte perfshire vetem policia,e jo politika...
Na mbyten hajdutet budallenj!

----------


## RAPTILOID

TIRANË - Ish-ministri i Ekonomisë, Dritan Prifti, ka thyer heshtjen dhe ka folur për herë të parë për shkarkimin e tij, marrëdhëniet me kryetarin e LSI-së, Ilir Meta, qeverinë, por dhe kontrabandën e naftës që kryhet nga policia e shtetit dhe krerët e doganave. Në emisionin "Top Story" të gazetarit Sokol Balla, Prifti ka komentuar momentin e shkarkimit të tij si një veprim të padrejtë në një moment të gabuar. Ndërsa për kontrabandën e naftës, ai ka akuzuar në mënyrë direkte Agron Kuliqin, ish-truprojën personale të Sali Berishës dhe sot nëndrejtor të përgjithshëm të Policisë së Shtetit, por edhe ministrin e Financave, Ritvan Bode, i cili nuk ka marrë asnjë masë për ta ndaluar. 


Shkarkimi
"Gjyshja ka vdekur në krahët e mi, por unë arrita ta takoja të gjallë. Pasi ndodhi kjo, u dërgova një sms 4-5 miqve të mi, mes të cilëve edhe zotit Meta dhe pas 2 minutash marr një sms, ku ai më lajmëron se të nesërmen ishte mbledhja e kryesisë për ndryshimet në kabinet. Nuk kishim folur asnjëherë më parë për largimin tim. Ai kërkoi që deri të nesërmen të bisedonim. Unë i kërkova ta shtynim mbledhjen për pasdite, por nuk mundesha të mos i jepja gjyshes lamtumirën e fundit. Nuk më erdhi mirë, sepse ishte një veprim brenda familjes, tepër imoral, ku nuk ishte guximi as për ta diskutuar dhe as për të dhënë arsyet", - u shpreh Prifti. 
Dritan Prifti ka komentuar dje edhe arsyen e dhënë nga Ilir Meta se po ikte nga Ministria e Jashtme për t'u marrë më shumë me punët e partisë. Sipas tij, kjo arsye mund të jetë e drejtë por shumë e vështirë, pasi ministri i Ekonomisë duhet të kalojë në duart e tij më shumë se një mijë faqe dokumente, të cilat nuk të lënë shumë kohë të lirë. 


Kontrabanda
Akuza më e fortë e hedhur dje nga ish-ministri i Ekonomisë në emisionin "Top Story" ishte ajo e kontrabandës së naftës, e cila po kryhet nga njerëzit e afërt të kryeministrit Berisha dhe askush nuk e merr mundimin që ta ndalojë. Dritan Prifti cilësoi si një nga rastet e presionit arrestimin e këshilltarit të tij, Eduard Belegu. "Arrestimi i tij nuk është një gjë që duhet thjeshtuar. Ky rasti i tij është një rast tipik i presionit që është kryer mbi mua nga segmente të qeverisë shqiptare. Belegu është arrestuar në një mënyrë bombastike në zyrën e tij në ministri padrejtësisht për një çështje të vjetër që prokuroria, me turp, pas një muaji, e mbylli dhe e deklaroi atë të pafajshëm", - tha Prifti. Por ish-ministri e ashpërsoi tonin teksa zbuloi një nga aferat korruptive të shtetit shqiptar që është kontrabanda e naftës. "Nga analiza ime kam evidentuar një person në këtë mes që quhet Agron Kuliqi, ish-badigardi i Sali Berishës, që sot është nëndrejtor i përgjithshëm i Policisë së Shtetit. Unë në momente të caktuara kam informuar edhe kryeministrin për kontrabandën e naftës, në të cilën janë përfshirë edhe policia e shtetit, doganat e tatimet. Bëheshin dokumente eksporti false dhe ajo shitej në tregun shqiptar. Kryeministri i ka dhënë porosi ministrit të Financave, por edhe sot nuk ka asnjë rezultat", - tha Dritan Prifti. Agron Kuliqi ka qenë për shumë vite truproja personale e kryeministrit Berisha dhe në vitin 2005 u rikthye në radhët e policisë, duke marrë fillimisht postin e kreut të policisë Kriminale. Një vit më pas, ai mori postin e nëndrejtorit të përgjithshëm të Policisë së Shtetit, post të cilin e mban edhe sot. 


"Me Metën po rikrijojmë raporte bashkëpunimi"
Në lidhje me marrëdhëniet personale me kreun e LSI-së, Prifti pohoi se ka pasur disa fërkime, por situata tani po qetësohet. "Mes meje dhe Metës ka pasur një lidhje që herë ka qenë e mirë dhe herë problematike. Kemi pasur përplasje të lehta dhe të forta dhe sigurisht që disa nga këto kanë qenë dhe në periudhat e fundit. Ai është një lloj politikani që bashkëpunëtorët ka qejf t'i ketë servilë ose ushtarë dhe nuk i vlerëson njerëzit e aftë që ka përballë. Në këtë kuptim, unë kam pasur një marrëdhënie problematike, sepse jo të gjitha porositë dhe kërkesat e tij mund të zbatoheshin duke pasur parasysh ligjin", - tha ish-ministri Prifti. Por, sipas tij, tashmë situata është më ndryshe. "Mes meje dhe Metës ka ende raport. Isha dje (pardje) në drekë me të, jemi në përpjekje për të rikrijuar një raport bashkëpunimi, pavarësisht se në një moment duket i vështirë. Unë jam i përgatitur që mos ta hedh poshtë investimin tim në LSI. Jam bashkëthemelues i saj. Do të përpiqem që të qëndroj pranë LSI-së dhe të ringrihem mbi ngjarjet e fundit, për të krijuar një raport të ri, jo vetëm me Metën, por edhe me partinë", - ka deklaruar Prifti. 


Denoncova në prokurori e-mailet kërcënuese
Deputeti i LSI-së, Dritan Prifti, ka komentuar dje edhe presionin e bërë ndaj tij, duke thënë se në adresë të tij kanë ardhur edhe kërcënime me postë. Në letrat kërcënuese, Priftit i kërkohej që të jepte një milionë euro ose në të kundërt do të vritej ai dhe familja. "Nuk e kam idenë se nga vinin këto kërcënime, pasi vinin me e-mail gjatë muajit të fundit të detyrës. Mua më njoftoj shefi im i kabinetit dhe sapo i pashë e-mail-et bëra denoncimin në prokurori. Një ditë më pas, në zyrë erdhën rreth shtatë hetues që i bënë ekspertizën kompjuterit tim", - ka deklaruar Prifti. 


Prifti: Nuk kaloj as tek PD e as tek PS
Largimi nga posti i ministrit dhe konfliktet me Ilir Metën dhe Sali Berishën e kanë vendosur Dritan Priftin në një pozitë të lëkundur për vazhdimin e karrierës politike. Dje ish-ministri ka hedhur poshtë të gjitha zërat për një pazar politik, duke thënë se nuk do të ketë asnjë kalim tek PD. "Nuk e kam menduar ndonjëherë kalimin te PD-ja. Nuk do të bëj pazare me bindjet e mia, nuk kam vend te PD-ja për të bërë karrierë politike. Me gjithë marrëdhëniet e vështira që kam te LSI-ja, dua të vazhdoj të kontribuoj aty. Nuk është momenti që unë të diskutoj me askënd që të diskutoj oferta politike. Unë nuk kam dalë në treg. Nuk kam marrë oferta politike nga asnjë drejtim", - tha dje Dritan Prifti. Ai ka treguar edhe momentet e para pas shkarkimit kur është telefonuar nga Fatmir Mediu dhe më pas nga Sokol Olldashi. Këta kanë qenë të vetmit njerëz të shumicës qeverisëse që e kanë kontaktuar. Në një farë mënyre, ai ka shprehur habinë se ata që realisht e kanë telefonuar ishin "kundërshtarët" e tij politikë. "Më kanë marrë në telefon deputetë të PS-së, njerëz që mund të kem shkëmbyer edhe replika të ashpra. Unë jam dhe do të vazhdoj të jem deputet i mazhorancës. Nuk ka asnjë opsion për të kaluar majtas te PS-ja", - tha ish-ministri.

----------


## RAPTILOID

Jo kjo ska mundesi. Nuk ka mundesi qe doktorr sali viçidolsi te jet njoftuar per kete ceshtje tashme te gjith e dim qe ai eshte ne lufte me korrupsionin e tha dhe ne okb. Dhe kush e Beka korrupsionin ish badigardi I vet, bashkfshatari I vet, viçidolsi I vet joooooooooo
Nuk e besoj
Genjejne kta te top channel e kan montuar vet fjalet e priftit
Per mua nqs e ka thene kete dritan prifti duhet te futet ne burg per shpifje ndaj familjes perandorake

----------


## mesuesi_1

o rraptolloid ... bej bej propagande 26 ore ne dite per ruco-edvinet ..... jeni te pashprese ...!!!!!

----------


## smokkie

Te ishte çun i sinqerte, lal myzeqeje ky, fliste para se te ikte nga posti, kur MUND te bente dicka per te luftuar korrupsjonin. Tani qe ja hoqen kocken qe lepinte, ben gam-gam si bejne 90% e shqiptareve, dhe eshte tashme nje fakt i ditur qe te gjithe shqiptaret jane eksperta ne politika, politika ekonomike etj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## juanito02

Po mir xhanem nuk e kuptoni qe qeveria eshte nje bande mafiozesh?
E kur qeveria eshte e tille gjithe shteti eshte mafie.
Dhe ligjet qe voton parlamenti ne sherbim te mafies jane.
Mafie ne gerdec, mafie ne tokat ne bregdet, mafie me fabrikat e cimentos, mafie me permbytje ne Shkoder.......
cdo ministri nje seksion mafie, ku do gjesh pislleqe sa te duash.
Kane dale vetem nja dy a tre ministri energjitika me koncesione, e finances me kasa, dhe e turizmit me tokat ne bregdet. e transporteve me rruget etj
Jau them une pa frike qe ne cdo skaj te shtetit punohet vetem per afera korruptive, thelen e madhe e mer familja e Berishes te tjerat sipas hierarkise mafioze dhe besnikerise ndaj padrinos Sali.
Ja ky eshte shteti aktual i shqipeve ne Shqiperi.

----------


## smokkie

Nese cfare thua ti Juanito, ka te drejte opozita qe kerkon permbysjen e qeverise !
Duhet te hane te gjithe nga pak. Keta ne pushtet qenkan egoista! Nuk po lene radhe fare.
p.s.: per mendimin tim jane te gjithe m.u.t. te majte=te djathte=mjere populli i thjeshte.

----------


## martini1984

> Te ishte çun i sinqerte, lal myzeqeje ky, fliste para se te ikte nga posti, kur MUND te bente dicka per te luftuar korrupsjonin. Tani qe ja hoqen kocken qe lepinte, ben gam-gam si bejne 90% e shqiptareve, dhe eshte tashme nje fakt i ditur qe te gjithe shqiptaret jane eksperta ne politika, politika ekonomike etj


Po kot nuk jemi ne vend te pare per korrupsion
Ne OKB shifrat ishin ekzaltuese per anti-korrupsion.
Me ne fund edhe te tjereve ju mbush mendja,me ne FUND.

----------


## drague

pare modhe eshte ne loje.

laluci i ka ra gjithmon kokes.dopio 6

----------


## juanito02

> Nese cfare thua ti Juanito, ka te drejte opozita qe kerkon permbysjen e qeverise !
> Duhet te hane te gjithe nga pak. Keta ne pushtet qenkan egoista! Nuk po lene radhe fare.
> p.s.: per mendimin tim jane te gjithe m.u.t. te majte=te djathte=mjere populli i thjeshte.


Ky pushteti sotem eshte njelloj si qeveria e Nanos qe sla sektor publik e privat pa vjedhur dhe Berisha duke ja patur zili kete stil u mor vesh me te dhe Nano i diskredituar qe te thonjte e kembes deri te maja e tulles ja dha fshehtas pushtetin duke i mare garancine qe te mos ja prekte pasurite e tij.
U be rrokada e pushtetit dhe per Berishen Nano doli njeriu me i mire se i dha pushtet e para.
Besoj e ke pare dashurine e madhe politike qe kane per njeri tjetrin tani.
Nano Berisha jane simbioza me e lige antishqiptare qe ka pasur Shqiperia katoviciane e ish komunisteve.
Nanos ja ka prere koken politike mileti po e mban gjalle Berisha dhe po ju keput koka edhe Berishes kjo simbioze merr fund dhe shpeton Shqiperia.
Sa per Ramen ai nuk eshte me i miri po ai pikerisht ka mare detyre te shkaterroje katovicen.
Nderkohe shikoni gallaten me Meten pas kesaj interviste.
Dritani thote Meta me ka sjelle kerkesen per puc nga Ps - Haha cfare histori mafiozesh - i ziu Dritan ju duk vetja i madh e tani qe ja prene veshet flet. 
Se kane then kot hajdutet nuk grinden kur vjedhin po kur ndajne prene.

----------


## mesuesi_1

*Meta akuza Priftit: Takoi Ramën, tentoi puc parlamentar* 


TIRANE-Kryetari i Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim, Ilir Meta (LSI) ka bërë sot një deklaratë të ashpër kundrejt ish-ministrit të Energjitikës, njëkohësisht dhe anëtar i LSI, Dritan Prifti duke e akuzuar se i bëri oferta për puc parlamentar. 

Sipas Metës, Prifti ka zhvilluar 3 ditë më parë një takim me kryesocialistin Edi Rama, dhe me pas i ka paraqitur kreut te LSI oferten nga Rama, për të krijuar një qeveri me Partinë Socialiste, ku Meta të ishte kryeministër ndërsa Prifti të rikthehej si ministër e Ekonomisë dhe Energjitikës. 

Kreu i LSI ka vijuar më tej për mediat deklaratën ndaj ish-ministrit të Ekonomisë, Dritan Prifti, duke e akuzuar atë për halucinacione. Meta u shpreh gjithashtu se e ka toleruar Priftin vetëm për shkak të gjendjes së tij jo të mirë shëndetësore. 

“Ka bërë shantazhe ndaj kryetarit dhe kryesisë së LSI-së për të mos e larguar nga posti i rëndësishëm që kishte, por vazhdon të hedhë akuza. E kam toleruar gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe për shkak të gjendjes së tij jo të mirë shëndetësore”, theksoi Meta. 

I pyetur nga mediat rreth shkarkimit të Priftit nga ministër, ditën që i vdiq një familjar, Meta sërish nuk ka zbutur tonet e deklaratës ndaj anëtarit të LSI. 
“Mbledhja e kryesisë është shtyrë dy herë për shkak të tij. Së dyti për gjyshen e kam ngushëlluar sinqerisht. Vdekja e gjyshes nuk e ndaloi të takonte kryeministrin Sali Berisha dhe nuk e lejoi dy here të takohej me mua, ndërsa mbledhja e kryesisë u shty 2 herë për shkak të tij. Lojra të tilla janë të papranueshme”, tha më tej Meta duke shtuar se tragjedia e gjyshes nuk duhej përdorur nga Prifti. “Kishte 6 muaj që e dinte se do të shkarkohej dhe më pas më bën deklarata emocionale për vdekjen e gjyshes”, theksoi Meta. 



(d.b/BalkanWeb)

videoja e Metes

http://www.balkanweb.com/videoAlbum/..._id_video=6585

----------


## mesuesi_1

akuza e Metes eshte goxha e rende .... te shohim ne ditet ne vijim se si do te zhvillohen ngjarjet ...

----------


## illyrian rex

Fijuuuu mos me ta marr mendja. Ishte ky Prifti qe pak para perfundimit te numrimit te votave, u shpreh se mandati i tij do te kaloj te PD-ja...duke mos e kursyer asnje fjale per PS-ne. 

Tani paska tentu me lujt kontra!!!

Po ky po lypka me ja tyyyyyyyyyyyyyt krejt bre

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Fijuuuu mos me ta marr mendja. Ishte ky Prifti qe pak para perfundimit te numrimit te votave, u shpreh se mandati i tij do te kaloj te PD-ja...duke mos e kursyer asnje fjale per PS-ne. 
> 
> Tani paska tentu me lujt kontra!!!
> 
> Po ky po lypka me ja tyyyyyyyyyyyyyt krejt bre


eeee illyrian .... jane lojra pak sa te komplikuara .... dhe te rafinuara ne te njejten kohe ....

----------


## derjansi

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

estrade pa pare pasha zotin lol

po patjeter qe prifti do dilte kundra se ja hoq kafshaten prej goje iliri lol

qy tash kur te fillojn te akuzojn njani tjetrin per korrupsion ahahahah

----------


## derjansi

> eeeee ....  keshtu e kane keto pune .... nuk arriti te justifikonte 1.8 mln euro .... nuk jane pak ....  dhe normal pastaj qe te tjeret jane hajdutat e vertete ....


nuk pat nevoj me i justifiku hic ai

se ja justifikut ti me brarin or mcus

ktu jan postimet mos harro

----------

